# Surprise Agouti?!



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

I have NO idea how she got pregnant, or who the father is!?!

This is Duchess. She is 11 weeks old and this is her first litter. (sorry blurry cell pic) 


and her 10 bubs. They were born on the 23rd. Three days old in this pic.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

She sure was spherical for just ten! How're they looking now? They look a little thin and red in that picture to have been three days, so I'm hoping they've perked up.


----------



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

I feel like they were born premature, they were very tiny when they were born. They are looking much better, ill post pics again tomorrow or the day after.

The whole thing is just bizarre.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Do you have any of her brothers/sisters? I'd check to make sure that none of her "sisters" aren't actually brothers lol.

There's also the possibility of a wild mouse, I had that happen once to a female who escaped, she somehow managed to avoid the cats for about a week and 1/2 until one finally caught her, I got her in time and a week and 1/2 later, she had four pups. a wild male could have been in and out of the cage before you even knew it.

I will warn you, if that's the case, Hybrids are *not* fun -_-, at first I was super excited because for some reason I can not fathom, I wanted to breed domestic/wild hybrids. those babies were *so* spazzy, before they could even see, they were bouncing all over the place, climbing, jumping ect. they never tamed.ever. I ended up culling them.


----------



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

I guess a wild mouse is possible, but she was in a cage with her three other sisters and no one else had any surprises lol

Here are some pics of bubs, all with full milk bellies and warm  The only one not pictured is also a black one. He wouldnt hold still lol


----------

